# [SOLVED] Komunikaty startowe splasha - gdzie?

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Panowie - gdzie mogę odczytać komunikaty pojawiające się przed openrc? Zanim załaduje mi się splash mam kilka komunikatów których nie dostrzegam w:

/var/log/messages

var/log/rc.log

Pozdrawiam

RomanLast edited by nUmer_inaczej on Tue May 14, 2013 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tczaude

Nie chodzi czasem o dmesg ??

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

No właśnie nie ma tych komunikatów tam. 

Straciłem pewność co do tego czy są to komunikaty jądra, czy gruba - teraz, jednak wydaje mi się, że już jądra.

Pause z klawiatury nie zatrzymuje startu na tym poziomie.

----------

## Jacekalex

A nie prościej wyłaczyć splasha?

U mnie wsio siedzi w /var/log/rc.log.

Żeby tam lądowały logi, musisz to włączyć w /etc/rc.conf:

```
rc_logger="YES"
```

Splasha nie używam w ogóle...

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Mam tę opcję zaznaczoną, te logi również czytałem i nic tam nie było.

Starałem się zapamiętać i szybko zanotowałem wspomniane błędy. Z kolei naprawiłem. 

Okazało się, że komunikaty te generował również grub.

Podoba mi się splash - natural_gentoo. Ponowne wygenerowanie intiramfs pomogło na komunikat "Can't open cfg file //etc/splash/natural_gentoo".

Drugim komunikatem błędu był o następującej treści "EXT4-fs (sda9): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities"

Rozwiązaniem okazało się przy systemie plików ext4 dopisanie do gruba rootfstype=ext4.

----------

